# My friend’s meal.



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> I asked what the meal was she said country fried steak, hominy, creamed corn casserole and green beans with potatoes.
> 
> She didn’t tell me how she cooked anything. My dad used to like white homony but we just opened the can and heated it. I never cared for it but may try it again since I haven’t tasted it for 40 years.


Hominy, white or yellow makes no difference to me, they taste the same I think. Love it.
Corn is corn no matter the color.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Hominy, white or yellow makes no difference to me, they taste the same I think. Love it.
> Corn is corn no matter the color.


how do you cook it? Didn’t know it came in yellow.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Discard the liquid out of the can and put a little water and a lot of butter in pan, heat until liquid starts to thicken. I forgot the salt, you should be good to go. White or yellow tastes the same to me also.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Canned Hominy, ya gotta be kidding.

Actually, I have ate it, but I prefer the real stuff, made fresh,

Of course no body, makes it from scratch, because you gotta soak it a couple of days in LYE first.

Then rinse it well, and then you cook it.

ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

And the lye is made from hickory ashes. I remember mama and dad making lye to make soap. I didn't know anyone made it from scratch today.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

No fresh hominy around here. For eating I either heat up as mentioned or make pozole with it. Pozole is a Mexican soup/stew. Wish I could find my picture of some I made.
Ok here is a thread with recipe from several months ago. Some pozole I made and canned.








Pozole


Since there is at least one other hominy lover here I'll post this. Red pozole. I canned that batch and need to do it again. Pretty good recipe and good eats fresh or canned. I'll need to find my pic of it in a bowl garnished and ready to eat. https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/posole_rojo/




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Canned Hominy, ya gotta be kidding.
> 
> Actually, I have are it, but I prefer the real stuff, made fresh,
> 
> ...


Never heard of fresh.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Don’t laugh but how does a kernel of corn turn into that round white ball that I remember as hominy.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Don’t laugh but how does a kernel of corn turn into that round white ball that I remember as hominy.



In the soaking in LYE, the kernel swells, and turns white. 

What, me laugh.

Never, I'm such a grumpy ol goat, nothing makes me laugh. 

Bwahaa, haa.


ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Hominy Corn: What Is It and How is it Used?


What is Hominy corn and how can you use it for your recipes? Read our complete guide and discover more about this fascinating ingredient.




www.finedininglovers.com





There is also a hominy corn that has large kernels.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Do people ingest lye by eating hominy.

After all the down-home cooked meals I’ve had up north in Amish country I’ve never seen hominy on a menu.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Do people ingest lye by eating hominy.
> 
> After all the down-home cooked meals I’ve had up north in Amish country I’ve never seen hominy on a menu.



The majority of the LYE, is rinsed and soaked out of the kernels, then they are cooked, and seasoned to your desired taste.

Often in Butter sauce.


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> The majority of the LYE, is rinsed and soaked out of the kernels, then they are cooked, and seasoned to your desired taste.
> 
> Often in Butter sauce.
> 
> ...


well, dad lived to 84 so guess any traces of lye didn’t bother him.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> No fresh hominy around here. For eating I either heat up as mentioned or make pozole with it. Pozole is a Mexican soup/stew. Wish I could find my picture of some I made.
> Ok here is a thread with recipe from several months ago. Some pozole I made and canned.
> 
> 
> ...


Man that DOES look goooood.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Out of curiosity, I searched for ways to make Hominy fresh.

Not quite as I remember, but close enough.

I provide a link , for your enjoyment, and knowledge bank.









Making Hominy is Easy and Inexpensive - PREPAREDNESS ADVICE


Learn how easy it is to make hominy and how it can improve the B-vitamin niacin content of the corn there by preventing pellagra.




preparednessadvice.com





ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Do people ingest lye by eating hominy.
> 
> After all the down-home cooked meals I’ve had up north in Amish country I’ve never seen hominy on a menu.


Tryptophan is the same amino acid in Turkey protein that makes you sleepy.









Why Are Hominy Grits Made With Lye When It's Corrosive? - Zippy Facts


Yes, but it has been thoroughly washed out before the grits ever get near your breakfast plate. The word lye is related to the Latin for wash, and originally referred to the strong alkaline solution obtained by soaking, or washing, wood ashes in water. (The alkaline material in wood ashes…




zippyfacts.com





de-nagorg's link didn't show up when I posted.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Tryptophan is the same amino acid in Turkey protein that makes you sleepy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hold on. Now you’re talking about grits?. I love my grits and often eat them, even as a snack with a puddle of melted butter on top. Are you saying grits are from hominy or corn? I never thoughts about that.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The kind of grits we know come from corn, white or yellow. I've come to prefer yellow grits because of their creamy taste even when made with water only.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> hold on. Now you’re talking about grits?. I love my grits and often eat them, even as a snack with a puddle of melted butter on top. Are you saying grits are from hominy or corn? I never thoughts about that.


No, they're from the grit plant. Fields and fields of grits grow here.🤣🤣🤣😊
🌾🌽🌽🌽


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> No, they're from the grit plant. Fields and fields of grits grow here.🤣🤣🤣😊
> 🌾🌽🌽🌽


LOL

just read my grit container ingredients. “White hominy grits”.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> Canned Hominy, ya gotta be kidding.
> 
> Actually, I have are it, but I prefer the real stuff, made fresh,
> 
> ...


Or, you go to a Latino food store, and maybe they have some masochists who do it for pay. 

But, worth the trouble to do your own instead of canned! So good, and it also releases the vitamins and avoids pellegra.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

If you really want to impress Chinese people cook up some hominy based dishes like pozole. They'll lick the plates, the pans . . . even the dishwasher. (We do for some of their great food.)


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I prefer your method of running to Wendy’s. When I was a contractor occasionally a gracious customer would offer to feed us. I liked takeout food that we could eat like we usually ate lunch, sitting on the lawn or in our trucks. I also liked it when they grilled burgers or hot dogs to eat at their picnic table. The idea of taking a crew of sweaty construction workers to their dining room table to sit down for a meal, not so appealing.
I am also not a fan at eating from the kitchens of customers. I have seen some very unsanitary practices in customers’ houses and pets sitting on food prep areas. Just what I want, a cat with its tail up, butt hole like a rubber stamp, sitting where they make my lunch. Yummy.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Old Thomas said:


> I prefer your method of running to Wendy’s. When I was a contractor occasionally a gracious customer would offer to feed us. I liked takeout food that we could eat like we usually ate lunch, sitting on the lawn or in our trucks. I also liked it when they grilled burgers or hot dogs to eat at their picnic table. The idea of taking a crew of sweaty construction workers to their dining room table to sit down for a meal, not so appealing.
> I am also not a fan at eating from the kitchens of customers. I have seen some very unsanitary practices in customers’ houses and pets sitting on food prep areas. Just what I want, a cat with its tail up, butt hole like a rubber stamp, sitting where they make my lunch. Yummy.


Gonna vomit . . . .


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have had people tell me that their pet’s mouth is cleaner than mine. Perhaps, if I were to lick myself clean after using a cat box.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Old Thomas said:


> I prefer your method of running to Wendy’s. When I was a contractor occasionally a gracious customer would offer to feed us. I liked takeout food that we could eat like we usually ate lunch, sitting on the lawn or in our trucks. I also liked it when they grilled burgers or hot dogs to eat at their picnic table. The idea of taking a crew of sweaty construction workers to their dining room table to sit down for a meal, not so appealing.
> I am also not a fan at eating from the kitchens of customers. I have seen some very unsanitary practices in customers’ houses and pets sitting on food prep areas. Just what I want, a cat with its tail up, butt hole like a rubber stamp, sitting where they make my lunch. Yummy.


i think we all know people like that. One lady we all saw, at one time or another, in the restroom at work never washed her hands so when she brought food in to share some of us never ate it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Old Thomas said:


> I have had people tell me that their pet’s mouth is cleaner than mine. Perhaps, if I were to lick myself clean after using a cat box.


I think the science behind that is people germs are more likely to make you really sick than dog germs. If a person bites me, it's more dangerous unless say the dog has rabies.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Well so much for that, I ain't hungry no more.


----------

